# Shooting and puffing!



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, "shooting" as in filming, that is! 
Enjoyed a wonderful cigar of the kind of brand that i need 100 posts to talk about, as me and my friend started shooting the first scenes of our upcoming project! 
Just felt like it was something to celebrate! 

Have a good one BOTL´s and SOTL´s !:grin2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Congats....you can still tell us the name of the stogie though..I'm interested... I personally can't smoke and do anything else. I have to find a chair out of the wind and sit down with my feet propped up to really enjoy it. I like to watch the amount of smoke coming out. Too much, Too little...needs adjusting....


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn it, you got me... came in here for the guns!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it, you got me... came in here for the guns!


Too funny....I thought the same thing


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome man! Can you tell us about the project?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Congats....you can still tell us the name of the stogie though..I'm interested... I personally can't smoke and do anything else. I have to find a chair out of the wind and sit down with my feet propped up to really enjoy it. I like to watch the amount of smoke coming out. Too much, Too little...needs adjusting....


It was a Cohiba Siglo I  I usually don't do much while puffing either, i just got tempted by the weather and the setting!


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Awesome man! Can you tell us about the project?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


It is somewhat of an art project, really. We are making a thriller/horror movie called "Mørket" ("The Dark") that plays on peoples imagination and their tendency to overthink small things. 
There are two protagonists who are just playing some football, but as night falls, they start to scare eachother by talking about this hermit who lives nearby, and as it gets darker and darker, they start to believe in their own stories because of the environment they are in. As a result of this, they start to see shadows and sounds as signs of this "psycho hermit".

It is just the first movie of 5 in which we want to experiment with how small psychological factors can affect people when put in different conditions and environments!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds like an interesting experiment. Thanks for telling us about it. I'd be interested in knowing how it turns out.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Sounds pretty cool indeed. I loved the original Blair witch project for that very reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Jul 18, 2016)

How is your art project? when do you plan to finish?


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a project about guns right? Where's the guns?


----------

